# New NJ moderator



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Please welcome our new NJ moderator, Sgt_Slough.

He'll lend his knowledge and leadership of the shore to the site.

So Sgt, let's hear your first report?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Welcome buddy,*

I was pull'in for ya Sgt!  I'm sure you'll do a great job! ....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats on the appointment can't wait for your reports


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*You da Man!*

Congrats


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Sarge.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Cudos!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Couldn't pick a better person.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Congratulations Sgt


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Sgt Slough*

The best man for the job;Congrats


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks to everyone, i'll try my best.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*congrats.....*

Way to go sarge...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Congratulaion Sarge... Looking forward to your reports..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats!!!...the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang, talk about being late for the party, must be getting old, slow or both.  

But a (and a very) belated congrats Sgt! 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*congrats*

Ten Hut!! now hear this,,, congradulations Sarge...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------

